# Bird Origins...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice photoshop. I'll bet @Maryellen would how much they like having their heads scratched.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I read that photoshop was about twenty years old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it? I hated it. Didn't have the patience to fiddle with it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's so old lol. That's so photoshopped.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maryellen said:


> It's so old lol. That's so photoshopped.


Ah but what would one of your babies think about having its head scratched? Do they really get into it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine all love it, there and the back of their necks.
You can't pet them anywhere else though as any other place is considered " hey let's breed".

Back of neck and top of head are the only areas that are safe to pet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And yet our chickens, for the most part, don't care for that kind of petting.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah chickens are so less complicated then parrots


----------

